# Two Targets



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Thin about this. How many shots in golf does the golfer have two targets to think about?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

On a drive - 2 targets. 1 just in front of the ball to aid alignment and the middle of the landing area.
Shot to the green - 3 targets. 1 just in front of the ball to aid alignment. Where I want the ball to land. And the hole.
Putting (straight putt) - 2 targets. 1 just in front of the ball..., and the hole.
Putting (bendy putt) - 3 targets. 1 just in front... 1 where an imaginary hole would be, coinciding with the reqd borrow. And the hole.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job.:thumbsup: Works for me..



Big Hobbit said:


> On a drive - 2 targets. 1 just in front of the ball to aid alignment and the middle of the landing area.
> Shot to the green - 3 targets. 1 just in front of the ball to aid alignment. Where I want the ball to land. And the hole.
> Putting (straight putt) - 2 targets. 1 just in front of the ball..., and the hole.
> Putting (bendy putt) - 3 targets. 1 just in front... 1 where an imaginary hole would be, coinciding with the reqd borrow. And the hole.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Right on the money guys, anymore than that and you are just confusing yourself!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd never really thought of it like that but it does make perfect sense!


----------

